# Homemade saddle bags / pannier ideas ?



## jojoofu (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm looking for some suggestions on making a home made saddle sack / pannier for my bicycle. I'm flat broke after spending money replacing my stolen gear. I do have lots of scrap metal laying around , some basic power tools and I think a few planks of wood. I just need something cheap and durable. My load will be pretty heavy. Instead of replacing my ultralight 1 man tent I opted to take an old 7 man tent that weighs about 15 pounds. I think I'll have about 35 pounds of gear in total.


----------



## todd (Nov 18, 2016)

easy peasy


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 18, 2016)

todd said:


> easy peasy


I thought about that but I need to find some buckets and brackets. My back up option is a enormous ruck sack but I don't want all the weight on my back.


----------



## todd (Nov 18, 2016)

well you said you have a lot of scrap metal for brackets.. buckets should be easy to find in the trash. it could be waste baskets, buckets, suitcases, anything really.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 18, 2016)

Not really like bracket metal but I could jimmy something up. I was kind of hoping someone maybe had some genius idea so I just put it out there. I'm busy tomorrow but Sunday I'm going to sit down and see what I can come up with. I'll post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## spectacular (Nov 18, 2016)

Get some old smallish backpacks or messenger bags and insert street signage (corrugated plastic) for backing. Attach backing to bags with screws. Attach hooks to back of bags with screws. Mount on bike rack(s).

There are many videos on YouTube that will explain the process visually just search "messenger bag panniers diy"


----------



## Dmac (Nov 18, 2016)

There are several threads on this in the bike touring section. This is a good one, took me a minute to find, and there are more. https://squattheplanet.com/threads/diy-bike-panniers-from-recycled-kitty-litter-buckets.18565/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 19, 2016)

Dmac said:


> There are several threads on this in the bike touring section. This is a good one, took me a minute to find, and there are more. https://squattheplanet.com/threads/diy-bike-panniers-from-recycled-kitty-litter-buckets.18565/


Like @Dmac said, try using the search, there's already plenty of threads on this subject. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Nov 20, 2016)

I've only toured a small amount but I built the 5 gallon bucket style panniers for my rear rack and they worked great. I bought two buckets and a set of hose clamps for probably 10 bucks or so. The extra surface space of the buckets including the rear rack allowed me to strap my pack with bungies to the top. All I needed was a screwdriver to assemble.


----------



## wildwerden (Nov 23, 2016)

Wooden racks that you can build on yr rear rack and strap shit to..... https://bicycleobsession.wordpress.com/2016/09/04/the-bicycle-cabinet-reinventing-the-rack-panniers/


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (May 2, 2019)

I've built the bucket panniers using the kit from Jandd. They were cool but if you lay your bike down or it fall the buckets will crack/break. I prefer the soft pannier bags. I took the kit off of my buckets and attached them to bags I got at a discount. If one of my bags ever tear and I can just buy a new backpack from Goodwill, Salvation army, etc. and put a hard backing inside the bag then attach the Jandd clips.


----------

